# Blue Limestone Park in Delaware



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Well somebody finally got a clue! I stopped by to see how things were going at the park and four 4 airiators have been put out in the water. Normally in another 2 months you could walk across the quarry the vegetation is so thick. Summer drops the O2 levels so badly they can't keep up the weed treatments, so this is great news for those of us that like to toss frogs and such. We should be able to see water through the whole season now! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

That's pretty awsome, I stop by there every now and then. Caught a decent bass a couple weeks ago. I'd like to see aerators out in some of the other smaller park ponds around our area. They could def benefit from it


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree. I am not positive yet but I think the park where they partially drained the lake to install a culvert may have died off. The fishing after the construction fell off dramatically and now I can't even see fish let alone catch any. I'll know for sure over the next couple weeks though, I'm hoping that it's just been too cold when I have been there.....

Mr. A


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

i just went by there today and was wondering if you can kayak fish at that lake. It looks like a great place to fish and would love to get in there and give it a try. Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Plants use CO2 not O2. An abundance of plants should actually help the oxygen levels in the water.

I guess thats until night fall and they switch over? Didn't realize that.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

optaylor823 said:


> i just went by there today and was wondering if you can kayak fish at that lake. It looks like a great place to fish and would love to get in there and give it a try. Any help on this would be appreciated.


You can fish it, but no boats are allowed. Not that they were nice enough to post that, but I asked one of the people that take care of the park. I don't think I would try it personally.....


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

I did talk to someone and they said no kayaks on Delaware Parks for liability reasons. Me and the son did fish it the other evening and could see bass swimming around but could not get them to hit. It is hard to fish with all the moss or grass growing in the lake. I am thinking once the water cools and the fish start hitting top water I may try again.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, contrary to popular belief, folklore, and local legend, it is pretty shallow all the way around with the exception of the area farthest from the wooden walkway. It is only about 12 to 15 feet there, and the rest averages about 4 feet deep. There are some monster bass in there, and one of the largest I have ever caught came out of there. Hiwever, they are hard to catch and harder to find since the entire floor has at keast 2 feet of vegitation to hide in. As you said, cooler (not cold) water temps and top water are a good way to go. I like to drag bigeavy jigs around and see if I can locate them every now and again....


----------

